# "Obey the Ferrox" T-Shirt Sneak Peak



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2008)

Available in end of May. Design by Nilin.​


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 26, 2008)

That is one sexy T-Shirt.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Now that is one cool t-shirt, dragoneer.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2008)

I WANT! I will have!

I never thought I'd ever wear furry merchandise, haha.. when is this shirt available?

edit: end of may.. right. I just saw the picture and immediately went to reply.. >_>


----------



## Takun (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok, that is pretty badass.  Wow.  Getting one and rocking out in it.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice Dragoneer.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 27, 2008)

Can haz?


----------



## Rehka (Apr 27, 2008)

Will it come in a more..feminine shirt design as well (tank top or a v neck t?)


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 27, 2008)

Rehka said:


> Will it come in a more..feminine shirt design as well (tank top or a v neck t?)


Not sure at this time if we'll be able to do a femme version, but we'll see.


----------



## Azure (Apr 27, 2008)

wow, look at that, dragoneer is online.  Also, cool shirt.


----------



## codewolf (Apr 27, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> wow, look at that, dragoneer is online.


hahaha that made me laugh 
but yea, i got my wallet ready and the cash burning a hole in my pocket for one of these


----------



## Magnus (Apr 27, 2008)

oh sweet *.=.*

how much will they cost ?


----------



## tsawolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Rehka said:


> Will it come in a more..feminine shirt design as well (tank top or a v neck t?)



Psh. There are no women on the internet that aren't in image format.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Apr 27, 2008)

must have one.  As someone stated before on your journal, will we be able to put our handle on the back, that would be so sweet


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 27, 2008)

Magnus said:


> oh sweet *.=.*
> 
> how much will they cost ?


I want to batch run two versions of the shirt, neon orange and cobalt blue. I have to find out how much printing costs will be first. They'll be ready before AC though.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 27, 2008)

Sarn Darkholm said:


> must have one.  As someone stated before on your journal, will we be able to put our handle on the back, that would be so sweet


It could be done, but it would greatly raise the costs of the shirt, and right now I don't think it will be possible with this shirt. We've got some other designs in the works, but for now...


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh, I want one!


----------



## kayedarktail (Apr 29, 2008)

I personally dislike the shirt.  The art is nice enough, but either he has a huge neck, a squished neck, a TWISTED, squished neck (like one might see on a bird) or he has a tiny face.... so big of a flaw that it actually ruins the rest of the piece for me.  there is nothing worse than poorly-drawn commercial art.

Not to mention that I'm not so furry as to want to buy a completely insider gimmick shirt like this.  You guys can come up with a better slogan than "obey the ferrox".  You really can.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 29, 2008)

kayedarktail said:


> I personally dislike the shirt.  The art is nice enough, but either he has a huge neck, a squished neck, a TWISTED, squished neck (like one might see on a bird) or he has a tiny face.... so big of a flaw that it actually ruins the rest of the piece for me.  there is nothing worse than poorly-drawn commercial art.
> 
> Not to mention that I'm not so furry as to want to buy a completely insider gimmick shirt like this.  You guys can come up with a better slogan than "obey the ferrox".  You really can.



NO U

Obey the Ferrox!


----------



## kayedarktail (Apr 29, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> NO U
> 
> Obey the Ferrox!



*rolls eyes* Charming.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 29, 2008)

haha..

I think it's a cute shirt, and wearable for my tastes. Closet furries are common enough that they'd "OMG" if someone, someday recognized it.

For everyone that doesn't recognize it... well, they'd probably be asking "What the hell is the Ferrox?" That's when I shatter their worlds..


----------



## Eevee (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry, but..  kinda echoing kaye here.  I can't find any way to reconcile the art as deliberate, and the slogan seems sort of forced-cool.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 29, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Sorry, but..  kinda echoing kaye here.  I can't find any way to reconcile the art as deliberate, and the slogan seems sort of forced-cool.


Naturally, a shirt won't be for everybody, but we went for fun. =P


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree it is fun.  Seems throwback to older band shirts and I really want one just for that reason.


----------



## red-tail3492 (Jun 1, 2008)

id buy one if i had paypal....saddly i dont u.u
SO FOR NOW tiz on my wishlist...do want...


----------



## Ahkahna (Jun 2, 2008)

Tanktops.... !


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Jun 3, 2008)

That is one ugly t-shirt.


----------



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (Jun 3, 2008)

Epic shirt is epic as fuck.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 3, 2008)

So I got this strange email which made mention of something being shipped out, from RabbitValley.

I was like "The hell...? I didn't order anything.."

After about 30 seconds of pondering who would so randomly mail me a present, it hit me.

The shirts are being mailed out! !!
*does the ferrox dance*


----------



## CubbyNishka (Jun 6, 2008)

OOOOO I like it I want one how much do they cost pm me with the cost please  

I want one Dragoneer p.s I am nuuu ^^ hehe


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 6, 2008)

CubbyNishka said:


> OOOOO I like it I want one how much do they cost pm me with the cost please
> 
> I want one Dragoneer p.s I am nuuu ^^ hehe


http://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_5089_0_0.html


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 9, 2008)

Woa, totaly cool shirt I wish I could buy it. ><


----------



## Lukar (Jun 9, 2008)

*Steals shirt* So smexy. ^^

If only I could buy it. *Sigh* I'm not really aloud to buy stuffelz online. *Searches for a loophole* xD


----------



## Dansomaik (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.anonib.com/_dramachan/index.php?b=2


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 9, 2008)

Dansomaik said:


> http://www.anonib.com/_dramachan/index.php?b=2


We were completely unaware of this. I've messaged artist involved as well as the original photographer to verify permission was used to base the shirt off the image.


----------



## Dansomaik (Aug 9, 2008)

Will future sales of the shirt be halted if it's found out the artist made a derivative work illegally?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 9, 2008)

Dansomaik said:


> Will future sales of the shirt be halted if it's found out the artist made a derivative work illegally?


Yes, they will. We have, in fact, already pulled the shirts pending news on the information. If the original photographer says everything is on the up-and-up, and it's all good to go, we'll put them back up. Permission may have been granted. 

We're finding that out right now. Unfortunately, there is just no easy way to verify that. Wish I'd have known much sooner. =/


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 10, 2008)

Dansomaik said:


> Will future sales of the shirt be halted if it's found out the artist made a derivative work illegally?


We have confirmed that permission was given. =) Shirts were fine from the get go.


----------



## Dansomaik (Aug 10, 2008)

Ah, that's good then. It seems strange the artist didn't spell this out originally and save the headache. I can't help but feel it was still a bit dishonest.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 10, 2008)

Dansomaik said:


> Ah, that's good then. It seems strange the artist didn't spell this out originally and save the headache. I can't help but feel it was still a bit dishonest.


I don't think Nilin expected it to end up like it did. I don't think she entirely thought it through.  :/

Either way, it's all in the clear. Herr DeLarge verified it via PM on DeviantArt.


----------

